

How Awkward. Today is Einstein's birthday and no Google doodle.. :( - neeraj_r
https://google.com
Today is Einstein's birthday and Karl Max's death day. No google doodle. It is a shame google...
======
tzs
Just because it is Einstein's birthday in your frame doesn't mean it is
Einstein's birthday in Google's frame. That's one of the things Einstein
taught us.

Edit: speaking of Einstein and relativity, Amazon has a new Kindle edition of
"Relativity: The Special and General Theory" by Einstein, which was his
attempt to explain the theories to the intelligent layman, for only $0.99. [1]

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Relativity-Special-Readable-
Equations-...](http://www.amazon.com/Relativity-Special-Readable-Equations-
ebook/dp/B004M8S53U)

~~~
jychang
Haha, that's pretty funny. Still, this depends on the definition of "birthday"
and what frame the birthday is defined in. Say google was traveling at near
lightspeed and time dilated 2x, so it's around Einstein's half birthday in
their frame. If I had a wormhole that connects both frames, what is the
correct solution?

------
taylodl
They don't have a doodle celebrating Pi Day either. You'd think they would've
done one or the other!

~~~
pyman
They used to celebrate it, before loosing all the Nortel patents:

<http://www.reuters.com/assets/print?aid=USTRE76104L20110702>

------
sturadnidge
They haven't been doing it every year, it's not that awkward. To me they have
seemed a bit more esoteric recently, which is not a bad thing at all.

<http://www.google.com/doodles/about>

~~~
neeraj_r
[http://www.google.com/doodles/ramon-gomez-cornets-115th-
birt...](http://www.google.com/doodles/ramon-gomez-cornets-115th-birthday)
[http://www.google.com/doodles/ryunosuke-akutagawas-121st-
bir...](http://www.google.com/doodles/ryunosuke-akutagawas-121st-birthday)
[http://www.google.com/doodles/victor-brecherets-119th-
birthd...](http://www.google.com/doodles/victor-brecherets-119th-birthday)
[http://www.google.com/doodles/arthur-schopenhauer-225th-
birt...](http://www.google.com/doodles/arthur-schopenhauer-225th-birthday)
<http://www.google.com/doodles/edward-goreys-88th-birthday>
[http://www.google.com/doodles/nasir-al-din-al-tusis-812th-
bi...](http://www.google.com/doodles/nasir-al-din-al-tusis-812th-birthday)
[http://www.google.com/doodles/nicolaus-copernicus-540th-
birt...](http://www.google.com/doodles/nicolaus-copernicus-540th-birthday)
[http://www.google.com/doodles/anne-cath-vestlys-93rd-
birthda...](http://www.google.com/doodles/anne-cath-vestlys-93rd-birthday)
etc, etc, etc... :)

------
mistircek
They've made one for Einstein in 2003, they can't put a new doodle for him
every year.

[http://www.google.com/doodles/albert-einsteins-124th-
birthda...](http://www.google.com/doodles/albert-einsteins-124th-birthday)

~~~
neeraj_r
Then what about Karl max? I think there is no google doodle for him till now.
And also I told because they don't have any doodle yesterday. so they can put
one.

------
biot
Is there something special about the 134th anniversary of his birth?

~~~
neeraj_r
what about 81st B'day? :) [http://www.google.com/doodles/volodymyr-
dakhnos-81st-birthda...](http://www.google.com/doodles/volodymyr-dakhnos-81st-
birthday)

------
acchow
Have they been doing it every year?

~~~
neeraj_r
But this year, this day there is no doodle for them.. So why they are not
ready to put one?

------
shivaas
i would guess that they'd update the doodle tomorrow morning PST...

